# Sixties nostalgia.



## Harpo (Jun 6, 2019)

Now that 50th anniversaries of past events are rapidly approaching the 1970s, perhaps we should consign The Sixties to history.

60s nostalgia began in the 60s, and if it's anything like the nostalgia for the 1920s, it isn't going away but merely changing. 





__





						Download the Complete Archive of Oz | IT
					






					internationaltimes.it


----------



## Danny McG (Jun 6, 2019)

I think a major issue back in those days was the USA and 'the draft', their version of National Service.
It had totally ended by 1963 in the UK but the Americans faced being called up and sent to Vietnam throughout the sixties.

The 'hippy' counter culture protested against this with peace rallies and the UK hippies copied this, even though they were perfectly safe from such a fate.

I remember my grandad shouting abuse every time it showed such protestors on television


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Jun 6, 2019)

The 60's is a collection of Pandora's boxes that will never be closed. Godzilla, social protest, environmental awareness, emergence of the practical commercialization of Tolkien's worlds, drugs other than alcohol, the birth of the digital age, etc. Maybe the dayglo colors will be retired, but that's about all we're going to lose. I'm still yelling at television, the plots, real and imagined are so bad.


----------



## Dave (Jun 6, 2019)

Harpo said:


> 60s nostalgia began in the 60s


Nostalgia isn't what it used to be.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Jun 6, 2019)

Mike Watt and Eddie Vedder warned us about '70s nostalgia already back in the '90s:


----------



## KiraAnn (Jun 7, 2019)

Noastalgia should refer to happy _personal_ memories of times past. 

Do I miss the assasination of President Kennedy, Bobby Kennedy, Martin Luther King or watching Jack Roby get shot and killed on the news?  What about seeing the Kent State Massacre?  Not hardly. Will never forget but I have no nostalgia about those events. 

I do have nostalgic feelings about the school assembly to watch John Glenn’s Mercury launch. And watching _Batman or The Monkees. _Likewise standing around the flagpole at lunch with our pocket transistor radios striving to pick up KOMA from Oklahoma City, almost a thousand miles away. 

I have zero nostalgic feelings about a British magazine that I never heard of.


----------

